# DoorDash revolt



## Christopher Jones (Sep 2, 2017)

It seems like DoorDash has completely forgotten about their drivers.

I had a order where I got paid $28. The restaurant delay was 30 minutes, so I tried calling in to get paid for the delay (30 minutes would’ve been $14, 50% of the fare). They are not taking calls from Dashers. Then I tried their chat feature through the app, but I’ve been sitting at “#1” for an hour. They have completely disregarded their drivers. I’ve also had a multitude of other issues with them, but this was the last straw. 

I am proposing that all Dashers just pick up shifts for 30 minutes throughout the whole day, with 30 minutes in between. There is no penalty for not driving during your shifts, and if everybody does this, then there will not longer be any active drivers online. I say we start on Monday, for the whole week.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't deliver food, but, when I do order, I definitely do not order thru DD at any time.

Their tip stealing scam made me stop.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Christopher Jones said:


> It seems like DoorDash has completely forgotten about their drivers.
> 
> I had a order where I got paid $28. The restaurant delay was 30 minutes, so I tried calling in to get paid for the delay (30 minutes would've been $14, 50% of the fare). They are not taking calls from Dashers. Then I tried their chat feature through the app, but I've been sitting at "#1" for an hour. They have completely disregarded their drivers. I've also had a multitude of other issues with them, but this was the last straw.
> 
> I am proposing that all Dashers just pick up shifts for 30 minutes throughout the whole day, with 30 minutes in between. There is no penalty for not driving during your shifts, and if everybody does this, then there will not longer be any active drivers online. I say we start on Monday, for the whole week.


So you want to revolt based on an order you got paid $28 on? This gigs not for you, your not gonna last.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Sep 2, 2017)

Nope, hardly. I've had a lot of issues with DoorDash, and, as I said in the post, it was the last straw, as there are a multitude of other issues. I'm not complaining about the $28, I'm complaining about the $14, which alone would've been a pretty good trip. There's even issues with the Uber app, but the DoorDash app is just riddled with bugs. Skip is by far the best in terms of customer service, app reliability, and pay.

I resent your comment saying that "I won't last", cuz you don't know me. I've been doing deliveries for a year, and prior to that, I was a rideshare driver for over 3 years. I do this gig full-time.



ANT 7 said:


> I don't deliver food, but, when I do order, I definitely do not order thru DD at any time.
> 
> Their tip stealing scam made me stop.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thankyou ANT 7. DoorDash has recently reversed their "tip stealing scam", but unfortunately Skip as started doing exactly what DoorDash used to do. Weird. At least Skip tops up short deliveries, which DoorDash doesn't do anymore. I just got a request last night from DD for a $2.75-ish order for 16+ km (10 miles). Terrible. I've had a lot of others like that in the past as well.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm located in Calgary where STD is absolutely killing UE and DD.............I drive Uber X full time, and when wifey and I go out for a bite to eat it is always STD bags that the driver's are carrying when they enter the restaurant we are at.

Normally though, at least for the last 3 months, I have been picking up everything we want when I order out. No more eating out or delivery for us, as it's simply getting to expensive to do so in our market. A $20 Domino's pizza easily becomes $30. Between fees and tips (I'll never begrudge a driver a $5 tip either because I used to deliver pizza myself).

On the subject of support, as you know Uber is a joke. I am a Platinum driver at present, and their dedicated support is just the same canned email responses, but finally written correctly. :roflmao:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Christopher Jones said:


> Nope, hardly. I've had a lot of issues with DoorDash, and, as I said in the post, it was the last straw, as there are a multitude of other issues. I'm not complaining about the $28, I'm complaining about the $14, which alone would've been a pretty good trip. There's even issues with the Uber app, but the DoorDash app is just riddled with bugs. Skip is by far the best in terms of customer service, app reliability, and pay.
> 
> I resent your comment saying that "I won't last", cuz you don't know me. I've been doing deliveries for a year, and prior to that, I was a rideshare driver for over 3 years. I do this gig full-time.
> 
> ...


It's hard to believe you have been doing DD very long if you actually think you are going to get paid 1/2 the value of the order for waiting 30 minutes for the restaurant to have the order ready. No one with experience doing deliveries for DD, PM, GH, or UE would believe it. Your only choice is to cancel and walk out or wait the 30 minutes for the food. Resent it or not that is the reality.


----------



## Fight4U (Oct 20, 2019)

Christopher Jones said:


> It seems like DoorDash has completely forgotten about their drivers.
> 
> I had a order where I got paid $28. The restaurant delay was 30 minutes, so I tried calling in to get paid for the delay (30 minutes would've been $14, 50% of the fare). They are not taking calls from Dashers. Then I tried their chat feature through the app, but I've been sitting at "#1" for an hour. They have completely disregarded their drivers. I've also had a multitude of other issues with them, but this was the last straw.
> 
> I am proposing that all Dashers just pick up shifts for 30 minutes throughout the whole day, with 30 minutes in between. There is no penalty for not driving during your shifts, and if everybody does this, then there will not longer be any active drivers online. I say we start on Monday, for the whole week.


*YOUR CHANCE TO BE HEARD

HAS ARRIVED

On March 23, 2020 the US Supreme Court docketed

The first Uber/Lyft driver bringing a case to the high Court*.

Case name S. Patrick Mendel v. Uber Technologies, Inc, Case No. 19-8075

YOU can help by writing a one page letter as AMICUS

asking the Court to hear the Petition. Mail the letter to:

Clerk of the US Supreme Court

Case No. 19-8075

1 First Street N. E.

Washington D.C. 20543

So you care enough to ask the Court to help?

Can you say in one paragraph why you want the Court to hear you?

Does the Court even know you exist?

Say nothing get nothing, act and the highest Court

in the land having the power to help may listen,

IF you exist. Can you write a letter?​


----------



## Christopher Jones (Sep 2, 2017)

Seamus said:


> It's hard to believe you have been doing DD very long if you actually think you are going to get paid 1/2 the value of the order for waiting 30 minutes for the restaurant to have the order ready. No one with experience doing deliveries for DD, PM, GH, or UE would believe it. Your only choice is to cancel and walk out or wait the 30 minutes for the food. Resent it or not that is the reality.


Well, I've gotten paid before for the delay, no arguing that. Sorry Seamus

Only DD and Skip pay for delay, but DD you need to specifically request it per delay.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

good luck with your revolt


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> good luck with your revolt


Aren't court cases suspended in every state?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Aren't court cases suspended in every state?


lol my wife would like that


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

When there are orders at $3.00 base pay w/ no tip, that tells you everything you need to know about delivering for DOORDASH.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> When there are orders at $3.00 base pay w/ no tip, that tells you everything you need to know about delivering for DOORDASH.


No, it tells you more about the people who drive for DD that are stupid enough to accept them. I can't tell you how many drivers, at a guess, sit in the DT at CFA for 15-20 minutes at least during lunch waiting on an order that probably pays them $3. The CFA near me, at a guess during lunch, has well over 100 cars in line.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have no idea what DT or CFA are


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> I have no idea what DT or CFA are


My guess is drive thru @ chick-fil-a?
Ant talk, I assume &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> I have no idea what DT or CFA are


Drive Thru
Chick-Fil-A

And you're a Mod?????......



doyousensehumor said:


> My guess is drive thru @ chick-fil-a?
> Ant talk, I assume &#129335;‍♂





doyousensehumor said:


> My guess is drive thru @ chick-fil-a?
> Ant talk, I assume &#129335;‍♂


Yes, that's the terms us pitiful food delivery drivers use. You know, the ones who can still work and make a crap ton of money now because we are "essential workers".


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> Drive Thru
> Chick-Fil-A
> 
> And you're a Mod?????......:smiles:


This shows how many deliveries I've done


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

Christopher Jones said:


> It seems like DoorDash has completely forgotten about their drivers.
> 
> I had a order where I got paid $28. The restaurant delay was 30 minutes, so I tried calling in to get paid for the delay (30 minutes would've been $14, 50% of the fare). They are not taking calls from Dashers. Then I tried their chat feature through the app, but I've been sitting at "#1" for an hour. They have completely disregarded their drivers. I've also had a multitude of other issues with them, but this was the last straw.
> 
> I am proposing that all Dashers just pick up shifts for 30 minutes throughout the whole day, with 30 minutes in between. There is no penalty for not driving during your shifts, and if everybody does this, then there will not longer be any active drivers online. I say we start on Monday, for the whole week.


there are thousands of drivers out there who are proud of serving the hungry at $3/15 miles in 01 hour total.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

With DooDooDash everyone is number 1. Or is that, number 2?:biggrin:


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Real Senorita said:


> there are thousands of drivers out there who are proud of serving the hungry at $3/15 miles in 01 hour total.


proud morally self righteous and holier than though


----------



## Jordan V (Nov 26, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't deliver food, but, when I do order, I definitely do not order thru DD at any time.
> 
> Their tip stealing scam made me stop.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


That's why I refused to sign up with DoorDash, criminal thieves. Unfortunately I found out they bought Caviar.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Christopher Jones said:


> It seems like DoorDash has completely forgotten about their drivers.
> 
> I had a order where I got paid $28. The restaurant delay was 30 minutes, so I tried calling in to get paid for the delay (30 minutes would've been $14, 50% of the fare). They are not taking calls from Dashers. Then I tried their chat feature through the app, but I've been sitting at "#1" for an hour. They have completely disregarded their drivers. I've also had a multitude of other issues with them, but this was the last straw.
> 
> I am proposing that all Dashers just pick up shifts for 30 minutes throughout the whole day, with 30 minutes in between. There is no penalty for not driving during your shifts, and if everybody does this, then there will not longer be any active drivers online. I say we start on Monday, for the whole week.


File for Unemployment. Get 600 dollars a week. Stay home and stay disease free


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Jo3030 said:


> When there are orders at $3.00 base pay w/ no tip, that tells you everything you need to know about delivering for DOORDASH.


Unless it's an order of wings&#128513;don't take it , if wings, eat em


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Free wings, sounds like a deal to me


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Free wings, sounds like a deal to me


Oh now that there's free food you want to be a delivery driver, how convenient


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

AB5 said:


> File for Unemployment. Get 600 dollars a week. Stay home and stay disease free


I dnt think gig work qualifies you for unemployment or may be I am missing something.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Real Senorita said:


> I dnt think gig work qualifies you for unemployment or may be I am missing something.


Uhhhh...you might be missing that rock you are living under.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> Oh now that there's free food you want to be a delivery driver, how convenient :smiles:


It's the ... benefits.


----------

